

The highs and lows of startup life - dshah
http://joel.is/post/39039594383/the-highs-and-lows-of-startup-life

======
alfarez
Joel being exceedingly candid as usual and it's great to be able to relate to
stuff like this as someone who still has a lot of learning to do and going
through so many unknowns. Big respect to what him and his team at Buffer are
doing.

------
taigeair
Nice reflective article to round up the year!

